
Seeking Junior Engineer - caiobegotti
https://twitter.com/nas5w/status/1104897180811345922
======
creatornator
I've gotten into the habit of applying to positions even if I don't meet the
"required" skills. Just put your best foot forward for the jobs you want--you
don't have to help the company whittle down the applicant pool out of some
sort of modesty. That's their job.

